# My SAE ate my moss



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

This is my third attempt at getting some moss attached to my manzanita driftwood. The first two times I thought I was doing something wrong like overdosing Excel but I just realized that it was my old Siamese Algae Eater who loves to eat my moss. I have two other younger SAEs but they don't seem interested in my moss. 

Anyone experienced the same thing with their SAEs?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

totally the SAE... I have a few that are just crazy and eats anything,... and a few others that are lazy ass. I have 1 in my 35 gallon that east every piece of algae I give it ! crazyyy and sooo fat


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes SAE are moss eaters. They eat the fronds off the moss stems.


----------

